# New Wood in Bakers Box



## drewboater (Jul 19, 2005)

The wood is in the second rapid (that we run). It's the rapid after clam shell. The right line has a board with big nails sticking out of it. It's really hard to see the board until after you enter the rapid. It should wash out with higher water. As of now it's a mandatory left line. Boof over the big hole and keep on truckin'.


----------

